
100 CEOs rally in support of Ontario's basic income pilot - tamasnet
https://www.thestar.com/news/queenspark/2018/10/18/canadian-ceos-unite-in-bid-to-save-basic-income-project.html
======
tamasnet
The lead organizer of this effort, Floyd Marinescu, is a longtime member of
the software community with contributions dating back to the early days of
J2EE through his site The Server Side. More recently he is the founder and CEO
of the company behind InfoQ and the QCon series of developer conferences
worldwide.

